# Duck egg, white chalky lump on yoke



## Markos (May 6, 2014)

I have found this on a few of my eggs, is like a damp chalky substance. any ideas? 
I'm new here so hello and thanks for reading this


----------



## emmatinkerbell123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello I'm new here too, I get that on some of my duck eggs too, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

could be chalazae which is totally normal in eggs. [its the sort of anchor for the egg yolk to be attached to the shell.]


----------

